# MSN



## bigsooner (Mar 4, 2001)

I recently downloaded the newest version of MSN. I have had problems since that day. If anyone else is contemplating downloading this newest version, I recommend against it.
1. My connection to MSN now takes longer.
2. Connection to sites on the MSN home page takes a longer time. Last evening I waited 6 minutes to get to the member Feedback form and then forgot about it.
3. I telephoned tech support (MSN) at that point and finally talked with a supervisor (Jamie) who told me to "try again". When I said "Thanks." (sarcastically)I heard him chuckle.
The list goes on and on but I think you get the idea.

Thanks for letting me submit my thoughts on this IPS. And if I weren't tied into another two years on the contract, I go elsewhere.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

But don't cut yourself short. Get yourself over to the Internet forum and post a title like:

"Newest Version of MSN Slower Than Before"

and post what happened. You're probably not the only one experiencing it. Ya know, sometimes people won't even know how to fix the problem, but when two people get to talking about it, they find something they had in common. You just never know.

Also, make sure you've searched the site here. MSN is not that popular of a phrase that you'll get a bunch of non-related posts. Like if all you could enter was Windows, you'd probably have to sift through 75% of the posts here, right? Let me know if you don't know how to do the search.

If you're interested, I've got a document that explains step by step hard drive maintenance to get rid of all those superfluous and bad files that get on your system, and also how to clear up temporary internet files. You can email me and request Hard Drive Maintenance file. You know, that could even fix your problem.


----------



## bigsooner (Mar 4, 2001)

Dreamboat,
I received the "maintenance..." from another problem I was having. "Thanks. It really helped." I'm sorry, however that I don't know how to do the search you have recommended. I would appreciate your help>

Again, Thanks.


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

As she suggested -use MSN as a keyword and type it in the box on the search page [found by clicking the globe w/a magnifying glass icon at the top of the page] then look thru the resuts when they come up .
Bob


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)




----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

If you run a website with MSN as your ISP, forget about using telnet or anything else that connects to a non-windows server.

Aloha,
Bellgamin
-----------
Oxymoron = Microsoft Works


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

bigsooner , what version of MSN do you have ? I have had MSN for two years. I got the MSN 9 when It came out last year. I have not had any real problems with it and I never had to get a contract. I can cancel any time I want to. It is kind of slow in signing in, but not THAT slow. I have never had any problems with tech support either. Never have to wait long and they have been very polite and helpful.
Tonight I switched to Earthlink. Didnot use the MSN Browser for anything but my email. Use Firefox most all the time, so I decided that I did not really need it.

Just my experience.

Jillian


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

jillian2 said:


> bigsooner , what version of MSN do you have ? I have had MSN for two years. I got the MSN 9 when It came out last year. I have not had any real problems with it and I never had to get a contract. I can cancel any time I want to. It is kind of slow in signing in, but not THAT slow. I have never had any problems with tech support either. Never have to wait long and they have been very polite and helpful.
> Tonight I switched to Earthlink. Didnot use the MSN Browser for anything but my email. Use Firefox most all the time, so I decided that I did not really need it.
> 
> Just my experience.
> ...


Jillian: Had MSN as ISP for a few months. Trouble, slow, server down, they lost all our passwords, etc. It was awful-about 2 years ago. Switched to Earthlink and have not had but 1 problem which they resolved very competently by e-mail, within 24 hours. It has been nearly invisible, just does it's job, which is the way it should be, I think. :up:


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

MSN is microsoft, enough said.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Gibbs... :up:


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Microsoft is not all bad. After all, they have given us "Ole Patches" ( IE) that is driving others to Firefox and "That's A Good Thing"  

Jillian


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

jillian:
Hadn't thought of it that way, but now that you mention it...


----------

